# Storage for nails, nuts and bolts



## havasu

Hi folks,

I have a small shed which has to be torn down and rebuilt because of termites. In this shed, I had three small shelves that held my small boxes of nails, but it is so disorganized, I found it easier just to buy a new box of nails than to search through all of the boxes. 

So now, I have 47 (yep, I counted them) different kinds of nails which I use occasionally for different projects. I need some ideas on the best way to store them for future use. Costco sells a roll away rack containing about 48 different plastic containers, but this is expensive (~$150.00) and takes up much needed floor space. Harbor Freight sells a similar "wall mounted" rack that holds plastic boxes, but concerned that with all the weight, it will rip down from the wall. I also remember a friend's dad using baby food jars with the lids screwed on a 4" x 4" which spins, so you can easily select the needed nails. I have considered this idea, but using mason jars for a bigger capacity, but worried about glass breakage. 

So my question to you other affectionados is, what ideas have you come up with for multiple nail box storage?


----------



## rustywrangler

I have about 8 sets of the 5 yellow bins that you mount to a strip on the wall. That is what I use.  

As far as your idea, mason jars are awesome for this idea.  They hold up better than you think.  I get all of the non usable ones from my wifes canning stuff.


----------



## havasu

I also purchased two packages of small yellow bins from Lowe's recently. They have small plastic strips in the package, which are suppose to be mounted on the wall for the bins to sit in. The way the plastic flexes, I figured there was no way they would hold up to the abuse and the heat. I considered buying some aluminum strips, similar to mirror mounting strips, to replace the cheap plastic. They look similar to an "upside down" "h" channel. Do you think that would work?


----------



## LnJsdad

havasu said:


> I also purchased two packages of small yellow bins from Lowe's recently. They have small plastic strips in the package, which are suppose to be mounted on the wall for the bins to sit in. The way the plastic flexes, I figured there was no way they would hold up to the abuse and the heat. I considered buying some aluminum strips, similar to mirror mounting strips, to replace the cheap plastic. They look similar to an "upside down" "h" channel. Do you think that would work?



I would think that would work too.  I also have some of those plastic setups from HD/Lowes and they have held up well.  I always overload them lol.


----------



## thomask

I agree, Mason Jars work great for nails, you can see them, they are cheap and they are heavy duty glass. I use olive jars for the smaller items.


----------



## mustanggarage

this is a basically free idea that has very big side benefits.  it may look ugly but whatever.  I use old tide containers.  my wife loves to recycle.  hates throwing anything away so if she can save something and have me use it in the garage she loves it.  I cut the tops off the tide containers I could do it neatly but just don't care that much lol.  anyway then you have a basically indestructible container that is nearly puncture proof.  square at the base so they stack neatly on a shelf, have very sturdy handle on them.  and best of all the wife buys them for me:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu

That is a great idea for some of my larger quantitys of nails. As a matter of fact, I just cleaned up the area around the washing machine an hour ago, and threw two of those containers into the recycling bin. Please excuse me for a bit so I can dig those containers back out! Thanks!


----------



## LnJsdad

I never thought of that.  I would be anal about it though,  I would throw them in the band saw so I got a perfect straight cut. lol


----------



## thomask

thomask said:


> I agree, Mason Jars work great for nails, you can see them, they are cheap and they are heavy duty glass. I use olive jars for the smaller items.



For very small items you do not want to misplace, old Rx (pill) bottles work great.


----------



## GarageHowTo

My favorite storage device is called a parachute parts bag. Basically, it's a round "tray" made of very heavy duty nylon (like 600 denier), with 6 or more pockets. They are designed to fit nicely in a 5 gallon bucket so you can stack them in the bucket for compact storage. They also stack nicely on a storage shelf, workbench, shelf in a work van, etc., and they stay put without sliding around like plastic bins or trays. 

Many people have seen stackable bucket tray organizers made of plastic that fit in a 5 gallon bucket. The main reason I don't like these is they are rigid and tend to get knocked over (spilling all my nails and screws!). The parachute bag is soft and flexible and has a carrying handle. Consequently, they can be set on uneven surfaces and not tip over.

I use parachute bags to store many sizes of screws, nails, fence staples, parts, etc. If I need to fix a fence, for example, I just grab the bag with my fence staples and carry it with me to where I am working. 

The only down side is they are not too cheap. The name brand variety from Bucket Boss runs about $9 per 6 pocket pouch. I found my off brand ones at Harbor Freight years ago for $3 or $4 but can't seem to find them any more.

Google "parachute parts bag" and you will see links to the Bucket Boss model (25002) at Amazon and other stores.  That will give you an idea what these things look like so you can search for a better deal if interested.

Sorry to be long winded, but I love these things and wanted to share my enthusiasm with you.  Best of luck.
Pat


----------



## havasu

Well, here is a pic of my 21 plastic containers, on the shelf of a storage shed I just constructed. I still need to purchase more but I don't like them where they are because they still take up too much room. These containers are designed to mount on the wall, but I just don't have the heart to drill holes in my concrete block walls!


----------



## thomask

Havasu:

You could take a piece of plywood and mount the trays to it then you will only need a couple holes in your concrete block.  

Would that meet your needs?


----------



## havasu

That is a great idea, but right now, I still don't have a wall available to mount it. Once I get the needed steel upper cabinets in my new garage, it will free up some room to make a decision at that time. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## danc1206

You could look at same fairly cheap drawer divider sets if you have garage storage cabinets. I've used these before and they're very practical.


----------



## thomask

For  small parts I have a number of clear tackle boxes. 

View attachment 044.JPG


View attachment 045.JPG


----------



## d.yaros

My solution is to use LARGE sized plastic peanut butter jars.  The jar lids are drilled and then screwed to a 2 x 4.  The 2 x 4 is then mounted overhead. 

As the jars are clear plastic, the contents are readily visible, as well as accessible.


----------



## havasu

Dave, since I rarely eat peanut butter, how many years would it take to empty 21 jars? Is there a source for empty jars that I could purchase?


----------



## thomask

You are right that is a LOT of Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches. 

You could buy a case of small Mason jars.


----------



## havasu

I considered this as the Mason jars are pretty cheap. I am just worried about the glass shattering and hurting me bad.


----------



## d.yaros

havasu said:


> Dave, since I rarely eat peanut butter, how many years would it take to empty 21 jars? Is there a source for empty jars that I could purchase?


I used to save them, but not anymore.  Best suggestion I can offer is to have friends/relatives save the jars for you, or even buy the peanut butter for them and have them return the empty jars.

... [A]nd, because they are plastic, they do not break!  Also, the openings are large enough that one can actually get a hand inside the jar.

My peanut butter jar of choice is Peter Pan in the largest size made.


----------



## Deckape

New poster here, I see this thread is older, but I would like offer a tip.
  If you're worried about glass breakage, I would suggest applying a layer of clear packing tape to the outside of your jars. If the jar  gets dropped & breaks, the contents may or may not spill, but if completely taped up, the jar glass should remain contained, and you should be able to pick mit up without fear of losing a finger. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## havasu

Another great idea. Thank you and welcome to the Garage Retreat!


----------



## thomask

See Post 15 pics

I will say and ask you all to verify when you start getting your stuff organized you will find things you forgot you had.  

Am I right?  Have you done the same thing and what did you find?


----------



## Chris

I just spent the last few months slowly cleaning out my garage and getting rid of many many things I haven't seen in years.


----------



## thomask

Chris said:


> I just spent the last few months slowly cleaning out my garage and getting rid of many many things I haven't seen in years.



Hey Chris,  Did you find anything you could use and had forgot you owned?  I did find several things I had to buy another because they were "lost".

IMO: Organization is a good thing that is often overlooked due to time restraints but it can sure save time in the long haul.

Tools and parts organized help your project move ahead. 

View attachment 019.JPG


View attachment Labor Day 2010 070.jpg


View attachment Labor Day 2010 051.jpg


----------



## Chris

Yes found lots of junk I could have used. For several years I kept holding onto things because I figured I would use them some day, not junk at all just stuff for future auto or home work. After a few years I had so much crap I couldn't find or forgot what I had so I said screw it I am getting rid of everything I don't have a use for now and not a crazy expensive item.

I gave away a two car garage worth of stuff and old tools to friends and strangers and trashed even more. I went through all my regular tools in my box and made up a set of two of every wrench and one shallow and one deep socket in every size and got rid of the rest. I was tired of digging through 50 different sockets to find the one I need.

It has been pretty clean for the last few weeks and is much easier to work on stuff with room and cleanliness. I still have some more to go through and get rid of but it is manageable now. My goal is to not have anything sitting on the shelf that does not get used.


----------



## Chris

From your picks you must be a jeep guy? What kind of jeep?


----------



## havasu

Good observation Chris. Was it the YJ interior door handle?


----------



## Chris

Didn't even notice that till now, it was the hood hardware kit for CJ/YJ, body plugs and the front tow bar mounts.


----------



## Deckape

havasu said:


> l. I also remember a friend's dad using baby food jars with the lids screwed on a 4" x 4" which spins, so you can easily select the needed nails. I have considered this idea, but using mason jars for a bigger capacity, but worried about glass breakage.
> 
> So my question to you other affectionados is, what ideas have you come up with for multiple nail box storage?



A simple preventative to broken shards of glass is to wrap the (any size/type) jars with clear packing tape. If one gets broken, the glass is contained, and the contents can easily changed out to a new jar. This also allows you to see what is in the jar to help select the correct nail, bolt, nut, washer, cotter pin, or widget bearing as needed. :rockin:


----------



## Deckape

havasu said:


> l. I also remember a friend's dad using baby food jars with the lids screwed on a 4" x 4" which spins, so you can easily select the needed nails. I have considered this idea, but using mason jars for a bigger capacity, but worried about glass breakage.
> 
> So my question to you other affectionados is, what ideas have you come up with for multiple nail box storage?



A simple preventative to broken shards of glass is to wrap the (any size/type) jars with clear packing tape. If one gets broken, the glass is contained, and the contents can easily changed out to a new jar. This also allows you to see what is in the jar to help select the correct nail, bolt, nut, washer, cotter pin, or widget bearing as needed. :rockin:


----------

